# The other most beautiful Seamaster? (the blue Aqua Terra 2500 pictures I promised)



## ASRSPR

Unlike my last, needlessly personal thread, I hope that this one should actually prove of relevance to other people. When I named the Electric Blue as the "most beautiful Seamaster", I really only meant most beautiful SMP. Certainly, the Seamaster name carries a long history of extraordinary watches. I had my eye on a calendar-at-6 bumper for quite a while and almost bought a blue and white cal. 1040 chronograph, but the blue Aqua Terra was the first Omega watch I handled in person and I've been smitten by it ever since. I don't think anyone would object when I say that it's certainly one of the most beautiful watches Omega has ever made.

It's also the most difficult watch I've ever photographed. I've worked with a number of watches with complex dial textures in the past (Seiko Direct Drive Moonphase, Seiko "Cocktail"), but this one takes the cake. It's not that it's extremely ornate, but that it's so dynamic. The sunburst texturing is very subtle, but the effect is that the watch shifts from a uniform, nearly black Prussian blue into a slate, glaucous blue. It's hard to describe and harder to capture in a photograph. This shot is probably the closest:



A closeup of the dial:



Pretty nice, isn't it? I figured that I should show a comparison of it and the Electric Blue SMP. The dials are quite different. The EB is as flashy as its name, without being gaudy. The Aqua Terra is subdued and refined; the dial texturing takes coaxing to be seen. No one could miss the EB's SMP waves.



This is the 2503.80 model, 39mm diameter on bracelet. The strap in the shot is the Hirsch Modena, an affordable and apt stand-in for the Omega OEM alligator. The bracelet clasp has a sliding mechanism so it's both single-fold and small and comfortable to wear. I'm not sure of the clasp's long-term durability, but it is certainly clever and unobtrusive.



Click the pictures for high resolution copies.














__
https://flic.kr/p/5485001157


----------



## Stabes

Wow! your photo's are nothing short of stunning! You have captured the AT in it's true essence. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ultraman

Wow! Another stunning watch to your collection, I'm jealous!

Congrats, Shane!


----------



## M4tt

It's funny, whenever I see decent pics of any of the dials of the MKI AT I always think that that is the best dial. 

Brilliant pictures and a lovely watch - congratulations.


----------



## John Price

A modern classic. Always liked how Omega did the clasp on that bracelet. And the watch looks fantastic on the brown alligator strap. Beautiful.


----------



## GaryF

I couldn't agree on the EB (the only modern SMP I truly dislike) but I cannot argue with this one. I was on/off about buying one of these for two years before the 8500 came out and those picture make me wish I'd gone for it when they were still available new. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dixan

Wow! These photos really do the sunburst dial proper justice. Very impressive. Though they are all stunningly beautiful shots, it's actually the third photo, the watch box one, that seems the most true to life for me. My favorite strap setup for mine is the OEM deployant on black genuine alligator... You really have to try something similar sometime. 

Now that I've had mine for a while, I can honestly say that I love this blue dial version as much, and in some respects even more, than my previous coveted white and blue dial AT. It does casual just as well, and yet, it is also a decidedly much better dress watch. I'm very much enamored of mine, and I plan to never let it go!

Congrats again. Nice choice for your "last" new Omega. Please feel free to post more photos as you inevitably try it out on more straps. I'm going to go swap out my new Speedy for the AT now....

|>


----------



## SolitarySoul

Terrific photos as always Shane... BEAUTIFUL Seamaster for sure!


----------



## boywondergq1

What a gorgeous watch! The deep blue dial reminds me of my grandfather's vintage Seiko automatic.


----------



## Ramblin man

That AT is a worthy rival to the EB in looks. It is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Deldog

Makes me miss mine. Sold it to fund another Omega. You're right. The bracelet is sweet, and the overall fit was smooth as silk. Enjoy, my friend. ... Deldog


----------



## Watchdog

I've never really taken to the old AT but your pictures have me changing my mind and I can definitely see why some people like it.


----------



## vkd668

Amazing Pics! That beautiful blue dial and brown leather straps combo looks awesome.


----------



## EmpireCity

Wonderful pictures. What I really like about these AT's are the pointed hour hands. I'm not sure for what aesthetic reason they decided to file down the hour hand on the new AT's.


----------



## Dixan

EmpireCity said:


> Wonderful pictures. What I really like about these AT's are the pointed hour hands. I'm not sure for what aesthetic reason they decided to file down the hour hand on the new AT's.


IMO, the ur-AT is more elegant than the new AT in just about all aspects of its design. The 8500 AT is a strikingly handsome design in its own right, but it's just that -- more handsome than elegant. Just very different aesthetics. The current AT is much heavier/bolder in its detailing.

We had discussed the hands in detail a while ago, and I think we came to the conclusion that the truncated hands were meant to reflect the chunkier faceted indices. I've really grown to love the new AT, but one has to admit they truly failed to carry on the elegant simplicity of the original. It's as if the design brief was completely reconceptualized. They were, however, successful in creating a high end feeling design that has no direct rivals in the marketplace.


----------



## GaryF

Dixan said:


> IMO, the ur-AT is more elegant than the new AT in just about all aspects of its design. The 8500 AT is a strikingly handsome design in its own right, but it's just that -- more handsome than elegant. Just very different aesthetics. The current AT is much heavier/bolder in its detailing.
> 
> We had discussed the hands in detail a while ago, and I think we came to the conclusion that the truncated hands were meant to reflect the chunkier faceted indices. I've really grown to love the new AT, but one has to admit they truly failed to carry on the elegant simplicity of the original. It's as if the design brief was completely reconceptualized. They were, however, successful in creating a high end feeling design that has no direct rivals in the marketplace.


I'd go along with every word of that. I'd guess their thinking was something along the lines of not wanting the AT to overlap the pure dress watch DeVilles and the Connies (which I guess (but not swear) are supposed to be dress watches with the exception of the Double Eagle). The new one fills a gap at the dressier end of the Seamaster range rather than bridging a gap between the the Seamaster and DeVille ranges.
That's how it seems to me, anyway.


----------



## ChronoScot

ASRSPR, your photos are simply stunning. Through the lighting and background / prop selection, they have (for want of a better description) an almost magazine or advertisment like quality that would not look out of place in an OEM website or brochure. Just great!



Dixan said:


> IMO, the ur-AT is more elegant than the new AT in just about all aspects of its design. The 8500 AT is a strikingly handsome design in its own right, but it's just that -- more handsome than elegant. Just very different aesthetics. The current AT is much heavier/bolder in its detailing.


Dixan, I definitely agree with you that Omega have moved away from the elegant simplicity with the AT 8500, although to be fair I can only judge this from photos, as I've never held an AT 2500 in my hand. I do like what they have achieved with the 8500 though, and I feel very comfortable wearing it with casual clothing (jeans/t-shirt). I'm not convinced that this would be the case with the 2500 (although others with photos might change my mind).


----------



## Broleo

ASRSPR, very nice shot of the AT.

I like the last 2 pics.


----------



## ASRSPR

I got sent to Texas to recruit college kids, so I've been so busy that I haven't had time to respond to my own thread! So, thanks everyone for the kind words.



M4tt said:


> It's funny, whenever I see decent pics of any of the dials of the MKI AT I always think that that is the best dial.
> 
> Brilliant pictures and a lovely watch - congratulations.


Taking macro pictures brings out details I had never noticed earlier, like how the indices are terraced, with a trapezoidal base and a second triangular level. I've also noticed that the lume dots aren't very well-formed. Nothing that's really noticeable without a loupe, but definitely not uniform. I wonder how the AT's dial manufacturing process differs from the SMP's, where the lume is printed very straight - perhaps it's hand-applied?



GaryF said:


> I couldn't agree on the EB (the only modern SMP I truly dislike) but I cannot argue with this one. I was on/off about buying one of these for two years before the 8500 came out and those picture make me wish I'd gone for it when they were still available new. Absolutely beautiful.


Alas, my EB pictures aren't universally convincing then. At some point I felt similarly (I bought the EB originally to cannibalize in order to build a 2254), but it really grew on me after I got it. Now, like Fr. John, I wear the EB more than my 2254.



Dixan said:


> Wow! These photos really do the sunburst dial proper justice. Very impressive. Though they are all stunningly beautiful shots, it's actually the third photo, the watch box one, that seems the most true to life for me. My favorite strap setup for mine is the OEM deployant on black genuine alligator... You really have to try something similar sometime.
> 
> Now that I've had mine for a while, I can honestly say that I love this blue dial version as much, and in some respects even more, than my previous coveted white and blue dial AT. It does casual just as well, and yet, it is also a decidedly much better dress watch. I'm very much enamored of mine, and I plan to never let it go!
> 
> Congrats again. Nice choice for your "last" new Omega. Please feel free to post more photos as you inevitably try it out on more straps. I'm going to go swap out my new Speedy for the AT now....
> 
> |>


I've always liked the blue/brown combination more than blue/black - reminds me of sailing ships, I guess. The dial really shifts around alot; after wearing it exclusively during my travels, I think that you've got a point. The sunburst is a really subtle effect when there's a uniform light, like on an overcast day, but it's stronger when the light is less diffuse. I think this holds true for my photos - the shots where it's less obvious are those with more balanced light ratios. I hope I was more successful in capturing how much it can shift in tone from an inky, navy blue to almost a slate gray.



Dixan said:


> IMO, the ur-AT is more elegant than the new AT in just about all aspects of its design. The 8500 AT is a strikingly handsome design in its own right, but it's just that -- more handsome than elegant. Just very different aesthetics. The current AT is much heavier/bolder in its detailing.
> 
> We had discussed the hands in detail a while ago, and I think we came to the conclusion that the truncated hands were meant to reflect the chunkier faceted indices. I've really grown to love the new AT, but one has to admit they truly failed to carry on the elegant simplicity of the original. It's as if the design brief was completely reconceptualized. They were, however, successful in creating a high end feeling design that has no direct rivals in the marketplace.


The angled date window of the new ATs follows the same motif. I agree with you about them I think - it's certainly a very attractive if more, ah, aggressively masculine style. Some of the old bumper Seamaster calendars pulled off trapezoidal date windows with great elegance, but the AT8500 is clearly going for something else.


----------



## ASRSPR

Oh, and I completely forgot to mention: I found this exact watch on WUS three years ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-co-axial-blue-158841.html

Pretty crazy, a watch coming back to a forum member. I can't imagine that, even as popular as WUS is, that this is too likely.


----------



## Dixan

ASRSPR said:


> Taking macro pictures brings out details I had never noticed earlier, like how the indices are terraced, with a trapezoidal base and a second triangular level. I've also noticed that the lume dots aren't very well-formed. Nothing that's really noticeable without a loupe, but definitely not uniform. I wonder how the AT's dial manufacturing process differs from the SMP's, where the lume is printed very straight - perhaps it's hand-applied?/


Yeah, the indices, at a casual glance, appear flat and simply shaped, but upon closer inpsection, it becomes clear how they're actually very nicely faceted. With the lume "dots," my guess is that it's because they're very small rectangles, as opposed to round dots or larger trapezoidal shapes. Lume likely cannot be perfectly shaped into those tiny little boxes, and therefore end up taking a more natural, rounded edged form, while remaining within the printed confines of the rectangular, suggested form.



ASRSPR said:


> I've always liked the blue/brown combination more than blue/black - reminds me of sailing ships, I guess.


I like a deep chocolate brown, like Chiba's newest OEM strap, with this kind of blue. However, black straps also work very well with it. I was like you, unimpressed with the thought of the blue and black combo, but now I'm a total convert. I think they were inspired by themselves when they crerated the new blue dial for the Hour Vision. It looks fantastic on its black strap.

(Not my photo):










BTW, since you and I established that our watches are essentially the same, with the same movement and being from about the same time, only that yours is very slightly newer, it is interesting to note that yours came with the new style red box. Mine came with the coveted wood presentation box. I've always wanted one. Pretty sure yours must be one of the first to get the new style accoutrements.

Hope to see more photos! |>


----------



## keila

Oops, wrong thread. Sorry!

--> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aqua-terra-8500-user-accuracy-reports-444718-3.html


----------



## kmh

Terrific pictures. I love the elegant simplicity of the AT 2500. On a bracelet it is amazingly versatile, while a croc strap dresses it up nicely.


----------



## Ayune

That's it. That's the one. The AT 8500 series is just a little too flashy for me, and this blue-dialed 2500 is pure understated elegance. Looks like a few can still be had through various online retailers, although I'd prefer to go through an AD. I'm totally sold.


----------



## Dixan

Ayune said:


> That's it. That's the one. The AT 8500 series is just a little too flashy for me, and this blue-dialed 2500 is pure understated elegance. Looks like a few can still be had through various online retailers, although I'd prefer to go through an AD. I'm totally sold.


You will find that there are some of the "Large" 42 mm models remaining, even now, at some gray market dealers. You may even find one or two of the "Mid-Size" 36 mm models. What you will likely not find are the standard "Gents Size" 39.2 mm version, not even from a gray market dealer.


----------



## MFB71

Hi,

Received my "new" Pre owned blue AT 2500 about two hours ago (2003 39.2 model but perfect). 
I now completely understand the points made by both ASRSRP and Dixan.
The dial although relatively simple on first inspection is very complex. The dial changes completely with the light and angle.

Loving the classic looks. A great addition to my Speedy Pro and PO.


----------



## ASRSPR

MFB Scotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received my "new" Pre owned blue AT 2500 about two hours ago (2003 39.2 model but perfect).
> I now completely understand the points made by both ASRSRP and Dixan.
> The dial although relatively simple on first inspection is very complex. The dial changes completely with the light and angle.
> 
> Loving the classic looks. A great addition to my Speedy Pro and PO.


Nice find! Coincidentally, I just got mine back from service at Nesbit's (pretty fast turnaround and I certainly can't complain about the work). It's certainly a great choice for the "dress watch" role in any Omega stable.


----------



## Dixan

MFB Scotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received my "new" Pre owned blue AT 2500 about two hours ago (2003 39.2 model but perfect).
> I now completely understand the points made by both ASRSRP and Dixan.
> The dial although relatively simple on first inspection is very complex. The dial changes completely with the light and angle.
> 
> Loving the classic looks. A great addition to my Speedy Pro and PO.


Nice! You should start your own thread about it when you have some photos to share. Can't wait to see the new watch. ;-)



ASRSPR said:


> Nice find! Coincidentally, I just got mine back from service at Nesbit's (pretty fast turnaround and I certainly can't complain about the work). It's certainly a great choice for the "dress watch" role in any Omega stable.


Cool! Do you have any before and after photos? Did you have them do a full service, including refinishing of the case/bracelet? Do you mind sharing what they charged you? I'm going to have them do their magic on the whole watch when I get back to the States.

BTW, you, Michael and I all have the same watch -- and all with the "B" movement. Pretty cool. It somehow feels more special to me with the earlier version of the movement. b-) I'm happy to have both it, and the newer "C" version in my PO.


----------



## ASRSPR

Dixan said:


> Cool! Do you have any before and after photos? Did you have them do a full service, including refinishing of the case/bracelet? Do you mind sharing what they charged you? I'm going to have them do their magic on the whole watch when I get back to the States.
> 
> BTW, you, Michael and I all have the same watch -- and all with the "B" movement. Pretty cool. It somehow feels more special to me with the earlier version of the movement. b-) I'm happy to have both it, and the newer "C" version in my PO.


I got the full treatment, which is really the only thing they offer. I think the price is still the same as when they were an Omega Service Center: around $440 with tax. There's not really much of a difference in terms of refinishing, to be honest. The watch was in pretty good shape when I got it and I'd brushed the bracelet myself. I think that they did get rid of some tiny scratches in harder-to-reach places (like around the Omega logo on the bracelet), but didn't refinish places like the inside of the bracelet or the sliding clasp. As with my Speedmaster, they gave back the parts they replaced: the crystal gaskets on both sides, the crown and crown gasket, and three other regular gaskets besides (I didn't even know that there were three such gaskets in the watch), so it looks like they did a pretty thorough job.

The watch came with a final timing printout, which about matches both my on-wrist experience of about +4 seconds a day on the wrist and my less-fancy timing machine. I've observed no problems: no stoppage, no dust on the dial, no new scratches or dents. Turnaround time was a fast 12 days, local drop-off/pick-up.

I have another Omega over at New Jersey right now and I can only hope for the same quality of service. I think that they continue to be the gold standard for Omega service, though they do cost it.


----------



## Dixan

ASRSPR said:


> I got the full treatment, which is really the only thing they offer. I think the price is still the same as when they were an Omega Service Center: around $440 with tax. There's not really much of a difference in terms of refinishing, to be honest. The watch was in pretty good shape when I got it and I'd brushed the bracelet myself. I think that they did get rid of some tiny scratches in harder-to-reach places (like around the Omega logo on the bracelet), but didn't refinish places like the inside of the bracelet or the sliding clasp. As with my Speedmaster, they gave back the parts they replaced: the crystal gaskets on both sides, the crown and crown gasket, and three other regular gaskets besides (I didn't even know that there were three such gaskets in the watch), so it looks like they did a pretty thorough job.
> 
> The watch came with a final timing printout, which about matches both my on-wrist experience of about +4 seconds a day on the wrist and my less-fancy timing machine. I've observed no problems: no stoppage, no dust on the dial, no new scratches or dents. Turnaround time was a fast 12 days, local drop-off/pick-up.
> 
> I have another Omega over at New Jersey right now and I can only hope for the same quality of service. I think that they continue to be the gold standard for Omega service, though they do cost it.


Thanks for the elaboration, S. Hmmm... It almost seems a better value if your watch is actually _more_ in need of re-finishing than if it goes in in solid cosmetic condition. So they didn't replace the bezel or anything like that? My bezel is the only part that needs refinishing, really, but I think it can be buffed out, probably even just with a Cape Cod cloth.

Maybe I'll need to alter my expectations a bit before sending mine in. After seeing all the threads about older watches coming back totally rejuvenated from Nesbit's, I've had this idea that somehow my AT will come back looking good as new. Maybe there's a more detailed re-finishing process one can order, for additional cost? Or maybe your watch was already in such great shape that they didn't have much to do, in terms of re-finishing. From what you've written, it sounds like the latter.

Either way, it's great to hear that they did such a solid job on your watch, and that they did it so quickly. Thanks again for taking the time to explain more clearly. Hope we get more photos in the near future!


----------



## ASRSPR

Sorry for being unclear. I only meant that the condition was pretty good to start with. I'm sure that the bezel had more hairlines previous to it, but they weren't very noticeable. There are one or two small pits on the lugs that were there previously and are too deep to be completely refinished, but these are very minor. I believe that all external surfaces which are visible worn worn have been refinished as warranted. In external appearance, the watch is very nearly as new.


----------



## AlexMachine

What a wonderful and stunning photos in this thread! I got my white/gold markers AT 2 weeks agoa and now i saw this... I want blue one too. Maybe i should look the one with bracelet, ´cause i think it suits blue one really well and i have mine with brown Omega alligator? strap so could swap them time to time.


----------



## Zidane

Excellent shots as usual!


----------



## petethegreek

Stunning photos- they could have been used on Omega's website. The strap goes great with it. When I got my AT, I was torn between the blue dial you have and the one with a white dial/blue markers. Ended up with the white dial but this style is a real classic. Runs at +4 seconds/day


Wear it in good health.


----------



## CDavis7M

wow! that really is one of the most beautiful seamasters ever. the photographs are stunning. the london olympics AT has a blue dial, but it just isn't as nice.


----------



## ASRSPR

Ah, this thread is back, and coincidentally I've been wearing this watch all week.



AlexMachine said:


> What a wonderful and stunning photos in this thread! I got my white/gold markers AT 2 weeks agoa and now i saw this... I want blue one too. Maybe i should look the one with bracelet, ´cause i think it suits blue one really well and i have mine with brown Omega alligator? strap so could swap them time to time.


I had the same idea when I got the bracelet, but the blue goes so well with a reddish-brown alligator strap that I've never actually really worn it on the bracelet.



CDavis7M said:


> wow! that really is one of the most beautiful seamasters ever. the photographs are stunning. the london olympics AT has a blue dial, but it just isn't as nice.
> 
> View attachment 635670


That one is pretty phenomenal. I'd be tempted if not for the cost and the fact that, with the Blue AT2500, Electric Blue SMP, and the Smurfmaster Pro, I've got three Blue-and-silver Omegas.


----------



## vhsu

There is something i wanna ask you. Since i cant find that model in omega website.

- is your blue aqua terra is the older version? Because what i found in the omega website they all have stripe dial.

- what brand is the croco strap? 

- and what is the diameter of the watch?


Thx


----------



## Bababooey

vhsu said:


> There is something i wanna ask you. Since i cant find that model in omega website.
> 
> - is your blue aqua terra is the older version? Because what i found in the omega website they all have stripe dial.
> 
> - what brand is the croco strap?
> 
> - and what is the diameter of the watch?
> 
> Thx


I too have the same questions


----------



## douglasf13

Honkylips said:


> I too have the same questions


These are the previous generation Aqua Terra 2500s, that many of us prefer to the newer model. They are thinner than the current model, with a 2500 movement. They came in approximately 36mm, 39mm and 42mm sizes (not all colors came in all sizes,) and you could buy them with a bracelet or leather strap. They also made a quartz model. There's a similar model called the Railmaster without a date window, too.

Not my pics...


----------



## sacaroly

I'm interested in buying the blue dial omega terra blue dial if any owner is interested to sell. I've posted on WTB


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

sacaroly said:


> I'm interested in buying the blue dial omega terra blue dial if any owner is interested to sell. I've posted on WTB


I've not seen many users have luck on WTB. You have to actively be looking through the Sales forum. When something unusual is posted for sale it generally doesn't stay for sale on the thread long. I suggest looking on the sales forum and doing a search at least once a day and being proactive. GLWS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brmott

Great pics!


----------



## rjprusak

Nice piece. Love the blue dials.


----------



## sacaroly

Thanks a lot for your advice. I'm doing so actually!


----------



## sacaroly

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> I've not seen many users have luck on WTB. You have to actively be looking through the Sales forum. When something unusual is posted for sale it generally doesn't stay for sale on the thread long. I suggest looking on the sales forum and doing a search at least once a day and being proactive. GLWS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your advice. I'm doing so actually!


----------

